# Networking >  MoRun.net

## vmshenoy

Hi friends i read about this in a magazine, found interesting so posting here:-----


 morun.net sticker (before v.3.6 - sticker standard edition) is a full-featured and easiest-to-use digital sticky notes software that helps you keep all information you have to remember on the desktop of your computer. Morun.net sticker is a great tool to organize information or just write down ideas and thoughts using computer sticky notes. Morun.net sticker is ideal computer sticky notes software for home and office. Friendly user interface lets you start using the program within minutes. You'll be amazed at how easy and quickly you can create digital sticky notes. Morun.net sticker provides an easy way to communicate with your your friends and colleagues by sending sticky notes over lan or the internet or via e-mail. Morun.net sticker is developed to make your work with information as convenient as possible. The appearance of notes is highly customizable. Various notes settings including default settings can be modified to your preference. You can also organize sticky notes in groups, attach files/urls to computer sticky notes; accelerate your work with notes using hotkeys; lock notes to prevent unauthorized use; import *.txt and *.rtf files to notes; save notes in *.txt, *.rtf formats; save notes as pictures (*.jpg, *.bmp formats), automatically backup all notes, export/import notes database. Contd

----------


## vmshenoy

contd

   PC Sticky Notes software Digital Sticky notes    Ability to create digital sticky notes with different priorities, hide notes or place them on the PC desktop, hide note's body and use transparency effect allows organize your desktop the way you want it. All notes are saved automatically. If the Recycle Bin option is on, deleted notes are placed to the Recycle Bin and can be restored any time.
   Now you don't have to worry about your personal information being seen by others. MoRUN.net Sticker is organized to maintain three security levels that ensures safe operation in a multiuser environment and allows you to protect notes from unauthorized access. Furthermore, all information is encrypted using the strongest algorithms (with 256-bit key encryption).

i hope u all found it intersting

bye

----------


## nikhil_rattan

HI Friends,

IN addition to Vmshenoy as well as reply ot Shenoy.

This software is really a good one if u keep something on ur tips or on your desktop.

I already have this one. Its really good one.

Shenoy nice to have description about software..


Regards

Nikhil rattan

----------

